# LOOK 695 ZED2 Crank chainrings are not durable



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all, seems to me that the chainring on the ZED2 crank is not so durable. I bought this LOOK 695 module on June 2012 and it is showing pretty much wear and tear with oxidation on the chainring, considering the fact that I am only a weekend warrior. This actually happen to my cycling buddy too, who own the same bike as me.

Very disappointed with such kind of quality, even an ultegra chainring is much more respectable than this chainring.

Therefore I wonder if you guys actually encounter this issue. Beside this can I install Dura Ace 7800 chainring on the ZED2 crank?

Any one can help me?


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

We use stronglight ct2 chainrings on our team bikes. No issues with them.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

What about Praxis chainrings?


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh yes I was thinking about Praxis works chainring as they have a matching pairs with the LOOK ZED2 crank arms. But they don't come cheap about $200 USD include shipping.

Dura ace share the same technology as Praxis works or might be better in shifting. That is the reason why DA is on my list.


----------



## asv (Aug 13, 2010)

Praxis makes awesome rings, but just to be clear Look ZED2 rings are made by Praxis.


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes the newer version are made by Praxis using cold forging. But the older ones are made out of CNC which is the one I having it.


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi guys... just wanted to be clear.
Last years ZED rings _(with Silver teeth)_ are not made by Praxis. Those are a prior manufacturer.

The *NEW* generation ZED 2 rings are forged by Praxis and have Hard Black Ano teeth....also the inside of the big ring is a small laser mark that says 'Praxis Works' 

Hope that helps!
[email protected]


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

[email protected]@K must have figured out that their old chainrings are shitty in both durability and shifting. That's why we are seeing some pros using SRAM chainrings on 695.


----------



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

I just checked mine and they are indeed made by Praxis. I have had my 695 for only 2 months and too soon to notice any issues.


----------



## SealBeach (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the new generation rings for last month and no problems.


Praxis Works said:


> Hi guys... just wanted to be clear.
> Last years ZED rings _(with Silver teeth)_ are not made by Praxis. Those are a prior manufacturer.
> 
> The *NEW* generation ZED 2 rings are forged by Praxis and have Hard Black Ano teeth....also the inside of the big ring is a small laser mark that says 'Praxis Works'
> ...


----------

